# Looking for a stud with greif



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

Probably close to impossible but I know theres gotta be some studs around with greif still on the 4th, some other stuff i wouldnt mind seeing in there; chicco mink urs lord


----------



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

Zando vom Cap Arkona is the only one ive found so far any help would be really appriciated


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zando looks like a really accomplished dog . 
I would say his strength comes from Nick and his dam INA . Not from Hermes !!! I saw progeny of Hermes and Pleuni and Half ----
not good --- temperament on one of them was rattled -- cat like reflexes to jump out of avoidance --- stuck in indecision whether to flee into a shelter or remain frozen , because we were looking at her from the side where she was in a long exercise kennel , and the other half of the group were inside the building where the dogs had access to being indoors . Greif could produce good or good grief ! (bad) 

Arthus Lunsholz so much better in so many ways SG Arthus vom Lünsholz

Dreschler Warnautal powerful , solid, secure pedigree, strong female line 
under appreciated and under used SG Drechsler vom Warnautal 

Rick Tiekerhooks' progeny -- Steffi , etc.

Ira Gard and Dreschler are incorporated in my pedigrees , chosen for their strength . If you like Greif or are planning a litter that line breeds on him look to those progeny offspring --- or look to see Mike Bungalow and the genetic clicks he produced.


----------



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for the response, I thought it might be so rare to find that I didnt want to limit to certain lines he comes though... however it is very important..but i dont really know of any studs that have drechsler or arthus up close.. maybe some dogs though "k" vom peko haus.. or maybe i just dont know where to look... well most importantly i find dogs but they have not really been bred much and breeding to a good dog and good pedigree is nice and all but if a dog doesnt reproduce himself : /


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you wouldn't find Dreschler up close.

I have pedigrees which have combined Grando v haus Sevens Grando vom Haus Sevens
with Arthus Lunsholz SG Arthus vom Lünsholz - 

I totally forgot Falko Sindern (Greif grandson through Aldo Eltersberg) who is found in many working line pedigrees V Falko von Haus Sindern

are you trying to find a mate for a female of yours. If so post the pedigree .
What is the reason for Greif in your quest ?


----------



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

Orna vom Essenbach .... She's a tough girl very serious.. nerve is very sound both socially and environmentally pack drive is a bit over the top food drive as well... she what some people would call low prey which in my opinion isnt so true shes just not so easily stimulated which i like.. a lot of fight drive.. doesnt really care for the sleeve or she works the man...same with a ball she fires up for the fight of tugging not chasing an inanimate object.. not a dog id slip a sleeve too i can tell you that... figured a description was necessary with the ped 

In actuality Im really just trying to reproduce herself maybe bring something to add some grip and prey but confidence socially and environmentally are really important


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

9 years old???????

I have a young male who has everythign you want except Grief.....but not titled yet....very similar in some ways, but has tons of play/prey/ball.....too bad the age differences are so big - he is not titled yet....

Lee


----------



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

Ugh I know! Looks like lance collins is breeding her full sister one last time as well...puppies


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

9 years old is old for a female to get started . Have you bred her before ?
The older they are prima para , the higher the risk for not conceiving, not carrying to term , neonatal deaths and if all goes well - smaller litters.

You already have Dreschler and Aldo Eltersberg in your pedigree. I'm not so sure I would go deliberately looking for Greif as an input .


----------



## cam (Dec 13, 2013)

She was bred 2 years ago with 11 pups and no complications, in all honestly i might not breed her at all but am considering it so i wanna do some research.. tbh i looked to cross greif simply cause its possible... theres a lot where i could cross chicco mink lord.... but chicco comes though vello which i worry about being too much Ilja in the back there...maybe just out crossing her to something that produces himself well and will add what im looking for


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what was your other litter like ? who did you , or the breeder choose as stud.


----------

